# mais um pitaco



## chiriones

I saw this here on wordreference forums.  I looked it up and don't see any matches anywhere, though I see that this phrase is used a bit in other places.  Does it mean  "one more thing" or "oh, and one more thing"? What is its origin?


----------



## Jabir

without context, it is hard. BUT, "pitaco" means "opinion". so, "mais um pitaco" can be translated as "one more guess/opinion".


----------



## spielenschach

Eu acho, há algum tempo, que o pior ainda está por vir lá pelo 2016. Esse é meu pitaco (palpite nem sempre fidedigno).
http://stock-buster.blogspot.com/2009/08/palpite-de-tipo-pitaco.html
Bom dia


----------



## ClarissaMach

Yes, "pitaco" is the same as "palpite". Usually it is more spoken than written. It gives the idea that you're interfering in a conversation with a little idea that nonetheless might be helpful. "Posso dar um pitaco?"


----------



## chiriones

ClarissaMach said:


> Yes, "pitaco" is the same as "palpite". Usually it is more spoken than written. It gives the idea that you're interfering in a conversation with a little idea that nonetheless might be helpful. "Posso dar um pitaco?"



To clarify "palpite", I have been told that it is usually unsolicited advice and a bit of an annoyance.  Is that the character of "palpite" as well as "pitaco"?


----------



## Jabir

palpite = pitaco = _a guess

_as I have already said in my last post


----------



## Vanda

A little more 





> Pitaco é uma sugestão. Geralmente, uma sugestão sem muito fundamento ou de gente intrometida que nada entende sobre o assunto em questão.


We used to have a comedy programm on television (youtube it) and the teacher (escolinha do prof Raimundo) used it as a pet phrase each time the nerd of class corrected the stupid dumb sexy student that wouldn't know a single answer to the teacher's question: para de dar pitaco nas respostas certas das aluninhas!


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> A little more
> We used to have a comedy programm on television (youtube it) and the teacher (escolinha do prof Raimundo) used it as a pet phrase each time the nerd of class corrected the stupid dumb sexy student that wouldn't know a single answer to the teacher's question: para de dar pitaco nas respostas certas das aluninhas!


I could bet this is a classical chicken-egg issue: which came first, the idea that pitaco is an annoyance, which Prof Raimundo applied on his role, in the programme OR the idea that Prof Raimundo has told that pitaco is an annoyance, which stuck on?


----------



## coolbrowne

Yes, this is true for "pitaco" (and other posts have already said so):





chiriones said:


> ...usually unsolicited advice and a bit of an annoyance...?


However, there is a subtlety, when used this way:





ClarissaMach said:


> "Posso dar um pitaco?"


It is often self-deprecating: the speaker believes his/her contribution to be of value, but s/he deliberately undervalues it and/or apologizes for interloping, by calling it a "pitaco". You see, in Brazil, politeness is often expressed indirectly or by tone, as opposed to, say, in the United States, where people seem to be always uttering never-ending streams of "excuse me", "please", "thank you", etc.

Regards


----------



## GOODVIEW

coolbrowne said:


> Yes, this is true for "pitaco" (and other posts have already said so):However, there is a subtlety, when used this way:It is often self-deprecating: the speaker believes his/her contribution to be of value, but s/he deliberately undervalues it and/or apologizes for interloping, by calling it a "pitaco". You see, in Brazil, politeness is often expressed indirectly or by tone, as opposed to, say, in the United States, where people seem to be always uttering never-ending streams of "excuse me", "please", "thank you", etc.
> 
> Regards


----------



## mglenadel

A close match would be the "two cents" usually offered by opinion givers. Two cents being a piddling sum, the opinion is half-self-deprecatingly faux-modest. The same is true for pitaco.


----------



## Vanda

Boa lembrança, mglenadel.  A gente se esquece de pensar nas coisas mais simples!


----------



## chiriones

Thanks everyone for all the great answers.



coolbrowne said:


> You see, in Brazil, politeness is often expressed indirectly or by tone, as opposed to, say, in the United States, where people seem to be always uttering never-ending streams of "excuse me", "please", "thank you", etc.



I need to bookmark this.  I've been told that I say "obrigado" too much when speaking portuguese.  I haven't mastered the politeness tone yet.


----------



## spielenschach

E a montanha pariu um rato
Bom dia


----------



## Vanda

Chiriones, smiles, nodding the head and other small gestures will do the trick to substitute obrigado. Although if you are not certain of how to do in that particular moment, the obrigado will do the trick.


----------



## GamblingCamel

mglenadel said:


> A close match would be the "two cents" usually offered by opinion givers. Two cents being a piddling sum, the opinion is half-self-deprecatingly faux-modest. The same is true for pitaco.


I find that non-native EN speakers overuse "two cents".  I guess it seems charmingly colloquial -- and is easy to remember.
I would rarely say, "May I give my two cents?" Too much of a cliche. Sounds stiff, goofy to me.


----------



## GamblingCamel

chiriones said:


> I saw this here on wordreference forums.  I looked it up and don't see any matches anywhere, though I see that this phrase is used a bit in other places.  Does it mean  "one more thing" or "oh, and one more thing"? What is its origin?


Hi Chiriones.
Once upon a time, one of our witty PT foreros described his occupation as DAR PITACO.
Now, this guy STRETCHES TIME for a living. Maybe it pays better.


----------



## coolbrowne

Same here:





GamblingCamel said:


> I find that non-native EN speakers overuse "two cents".


I have often witnessed this kind of colloquialism or slang overuse as an effort to assert fluency.

Now, this may be in the same ballpark but there's a significant difference, which lies within the subtleties of (wouldn't you just know? ) *context*:





mglenadel said:


> A close match would be the "two cents" usually offered by opinion givers...


I cannot recall ever hearing this usage (but then, again ,my memory is far from perfect):





GamblingCamel said:


> I would rarely say, "May I give my two cents?"


While "Posso dar um pitaco?" comes _before_ said "pitaco" is offered, the "that's my [own] two cents [anyway]" will _follow_ the aforementioned "two cents". In other words, the two idioms are similar in spirit but their respective locations in common usage are quite different.

Regards


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> Hi Chiriones.
> Once upon a time, one of our witty PT foreros described his occupation as DAR PITACO.
> Now, this guy STRETCHES TIME for a living. Maybe it pays better.



Hahahahahahaha
I've heard that he is deeply in need of some sight stretching too.


----------

